# Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet



## TKing (25. Februar 2010)

*Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Die neue Nvidia Generation wird vorraussichtlich nicht die gewünschten Erwartungen treffen, sondern genau im Gegenateil. Laut neusten News wird sich  die GTX 470 zwischen der HD 5850 und der 5870 einpendeln und die GTX 480 etwas über der HD5870. Somit ist die HD5970 immer noch die schneller und die Top Karte auf dem Markt. Der Preis soll ebenfalls bei $500 für das kleinere Modell liegen und rund $600 für die GTX 480.
Link:
[Rumour] Geforce GTX 400 Series details (Performance, pricing, etc.) | IT SHOW 2010 | VR-Zone | Gadgets | PC Enthusiasts

Ebenfalls kommt es zu "Lieferengpässen", wobei ein erhoffter Massenrelease mit "genug auf Lager" ausfällt und die Verfügbarkeit erst im Mai garantiert wird. Zudem ist der 26.03.2010 nur ein Paper Release und kein richtiger.
Link:
AIB partners haven't received Geforce GTX 400 reference designs | IT SHOW 2010 | VR-Zone | Gadgets | PC Enthusiasts

Hoffe das stimmt so. Ansonsten lesen und kommentieren


----------



## The_Schroeder (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Naja was die Leistung angeht ist es doch ok...die GTX480 ist doch eine Single und die HD5970 eine Dual GPU soweit ich weiß, also nicht so dramatisch.
Nur der Preis ist echt der Wahrsinn ...


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Sonst waren die nV Singles aber immer im ziemlichen Abstand zu den ATI Singles.
Wenn das wirklich soviel kostet wird absolut NIEMAND der noch ein Hirn im Kopf hat diese Karten kaufen, sondern viel mehr auf die HD 5870 setzen. Wenn die HD 5890 kommt hat nV wenn diese Infos stimmen sowieso verloren. Dann kommen die Tage von ATI.


----------



## hempsmoker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Fail.


----------



## Player007 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd ^^
Die Geforce wird schneller sein, das sage ich jetzt einfach mal so 

Hier steht es auch nochmal schwarz auf weiß:
News: Nvidia Geforce GTX 480 - Weitere Gerüchte zur Leistung (Update) | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de

Gruß


----------



## Hademe (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Tja, sieht mal richtig, richtig schlecht für Nvidia aus. Für den Preis bekomm ich nen kompletten Mittelklasse PC mit Monitor.
Also da fällt mir absolut kein Grund ein der für Nvidia Grafikkarten sprechen sollte. Teurer, Lauter, Heißer, und minimal schneller, wenn überhaupt. Bis die Karten rauskommen, sind sie wahrscheinlich schon langsamer als die HD5000er. Jeden Tag neue, NEGATIVE, news um die neuen Geforce Bretter. 
Nvidia hat sich wohl verzockt, sollte sich die ganzen Gerüchte bewahrheiten.


----------



## Zoon (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Weiso hab ich nur gleich geahnt dass das Ding ein Rohrkrepierer wie die FX5800 wird ......


----------



## DMA (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Naja, so lange es keine Handfesten Beweise gibt, glaub ich nichts.
Sollte sich der Preis aber nicht zur Leistung paßen, könnte man schonmal mit dem Gedanken spielen, sich eine ATI HD 58XX zu kaufen.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Ruuuuhig - sind doch alles Gerüchte; *kann* so sein - *muss* aber nicht

Manchmal frage ich mich was die "Propheten" tun werden wenn/falls es am Schluss (etwas) anders kommt
Ich für meinen Teil gackere nicht mal solange es nichts zu krähen gibt


----------



## Dirksen (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich soviel kostet wird absolut NIEMAND der noch ein Hirn im Kopf hat diese Karten kaufen, sondern viel mehr auf die HD 5870 setzen.


  Das sind die Dollar Preise


----------



## Ares-06 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

News: Nvidia Geforce GTX 480 - Weitere Gerüchte zur Leistung (Update) | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de

der hier ist sogar in deutsch


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Dollerpreise werden meist 1:1 übernommen.


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*



Dirksen schrieb:


> Das sind die Dollar Preise


Welche bei Hardware i. d. R. eins zu eins umgerechnet werden.

MfG


----------



## Klutten (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fermi GTX 480 und GTX 470 schwächer als befürchtet*

Es gibt bereits eine News zu diesem Thema. Dort kann gerne mit diesen neuen Erkenntnissen weiter diskutiert werden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/90879-gtx480-nur-5-schneller-als-hd5870.html

CLOSED


----------

